# موقع ويكيليكس يكشف اسرارا عن الزعماء العرب



## fauzi (1 ديسمبر 2010)

موقع ويكيليكس يكشف اسرارا عن الزعماء العرب

بدأ موقع ويكيليكس" على الانترنت بنشر 250 ألف رسالة سرية أرسلتها البعثات الدبلوماسية الأمريكية الى واشنطن.

اليكم اهم النقاط التي كشفتها الوثائق عن مواقف زعماء عرب من قضايا حساسة كإيران والديمقراطية والحرب ضد القاعدة: 

ملك السعودية وايران: الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز قال للامريكيين ان عليهم "قطع رأس الافعى" (في اشارة الى ايران)، ووقف البرنامج النووي باي طريقة، بما في ذلك القوة العسكرية.

رئيس اليمن والقاعدة: الرئيس اليمني طلب من واشنطن القيام بضرب مواقع للقاعدة في اليمن، فيما ستعلن حكومته ان القوات اليمنية هي التي قامت بتوجيه هذه الضربات.

رئيس مصر والعراق: الرئيس حسني مبارك قال للامريكيين: "انسوا الديمقراطية في العراق.. العراقيون قساة بالفطرة". ونصح بدعم القوات المسلحة العراقية، لان هذا "سيؤدي إلى حصول انقلاب عسكري يأتي بديكتاتور، لكنه ديكتاتور عادل".

ولي عهد الامارات وايران: الشيخ محمد بن زايد وصف الرئيس الايراني محمود احمدي نجاد بانه "صغير وعدواني ، وسيأخذنا للحرب.. انها مسألة وقت".

رئيس المخابرات المصرية وحماس: عمر سليمان قال ان لمصر ثلاثة اهداف في التعامل مع الفلسطينيين، وهي " الحفاظ على الهدوء في قطاع غزة، وتقويض حركة حماس ، وبناء دعم شعبي للرئيس الفلسطيني محمود عباس"..

الادارة الامريكية ادانت بشدة نشر هذه الوثائق ، وقالت انها تضر بمصالح الولايات المتحدة وعلاقاتها مع حلفائها وتعرض حياة جنودها للمخاطر. 

موقع ويكيليكس يقول ان السلطات الامريكية تخشى من تعرضها للمساءلة والحساب.
http://newsforums.bbc.co.uk/ws/ar/thread.jspa?forumID=13108


----------



## napel (2 ديسمبر 2010)

"الْحِكْمَةُ هِيَ الرَّأْسُ. فَاقْتَنِ الْحِكْمَةَ، وَبِكُلِّ مُقْتَنَاكَ اقْتَنِ الْفَهْمَ" (سفر الأمثال 4: 7)


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

> رئيس مصر والعراق: الرئيس حسني مبارك قال للامريكيين: "انسوا الديمقراطية في العراق.. العراقيون قساة بالفطرة". ونصح بدعم القوات المسلحة العراقية، لان هذا "سيؤدي إلى حصول انقلاب عسكري يأتي بديكتاتور، لكنه ديكتاتور عادل".



*اسم الله علي حسني مبارك يعني 

هو شايف نفسه ايه يا تري هههههههههههه​*


----------



## fauzi (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ومن بين ما كشفته البرقيات  وصف الملك السعودي للمالكي بأنه "عميل إيراني" و"كاذب"

http://www.middle-east-online.com/?id=101095


----------



## fauzi (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ملك البحرين وايران : إن إيران هي "مصدر الكثير من الاضطرابات في العراق وأفغانستان."


ملك السعودية وايران : العاهل السعودي أبلغ المسؤولين الأمريكيين أنه قال لوزير الخارجية الإيراني ، منوشهر متقي: "أنتم كفرس ليس من شأنكم التدخل في الشؤون العربية."
واقتبس عن الملك عبدالله قوله لبرينان (مستشار البيت الأبيض لمكافحة الإرهاب ) : "هدف إيران هو إثارة المشاكل."

مصر وايران :  الرئيس مبارك لديه "كراهية كبيرة للجمهورية الإسلامية ، بينما كان يشير إلى الإيرانيين وعلى نحو متكرر على أنهم 'كذابون' واتهمهم بالسعي لزعزعة استقرار مصر والمنطقة."

http://arabic.cnn.com/2010/middle_east/11/29/wikileaks/


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*مش عارف موقع ويكيليكس جاب البرقيات السريه دي منين
وايه هدفه من نشرها في الوقت ده بالذات
وصاحب الموقع مطارد حاليا من دول عديده*​


----------



## fauzi (4 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش عارف موقع ويكيليكس جاب البرقيات السريه دي منين
> وايه هدفه من نشرها في الوقت ده بالذات
> وصاحب الموقع مطارد حاليا من دول عديده*​









برادلي مانينغ

برادلي مانينغ الجندي الأميركي الشاب الذي يعتقد أنه مصدر الوثائق السرية التي نشرها موقع «ويكيليكس» وسببت إحراجاً للدبلوماسية الأميركية، يُعتبر خبيراً في شئون الاستخبارات معروفاً بمثاليته ونضاله دفاعاً عن مثليي الجنس في الجيش الأميركي.
- من مواليد العام 1987، في ولاية أوكلاهوما الأميركية.
- خبير ومحلل في مجال الاستخبارات بالجيش الأميركي.
- التحق في صفوف الجيش الأميركي في العام 2007، بعد طفولة تعرض خلالها لمضايقات رفاقه لأنه مثلي الجنس وبسبب أفكاره.
- اعتقل مانينغ في مايو/ أيار بعدما نشر موقع «ويكيليكس» شريط فيديو يتضمن خطأ ارتكبه الجيش الأميركي في العراق.
- بصفته محللاً للاستخبارات ، كان مانينغ يطلع على كمية من المعطيات عبر شبكة «سيبرن» (سيكريت إنترنت بروتوكول روتر نيتوورك) المحمية وهي نظام خاص لتقاسم أفضل للمعلومات بين مختلف فروع الحكومة الأميركية.
- اكتشف بسرعة كبيرة أثناء خدمته ضمن صفوف القوات الأميركية العاملة في العراق (في قاعدته في محيط بغداد) صرامة قواعد وزارة الدفاع الأميركية (البنتاغون) وخصوصاً القانون «لا تسأل ولا تخبر» الذي يفرض على مثليي الجنس إخفاء ميولهم الجنسية وألا يكون عليهم ترك الجيش ، (ويسعى البيت الأبيض لدفع الكونغرس إلى إلغاء هذا القانون الذي أقر في 1993، قبل نهاية السنة الجارية).
- يعتبر من أشد معارضي هذا القانون وقد تحدث بشأنه إلى أصدقائه حسبما ذكر لوكالة «فرانس برس» العضو القيادي في لجنة دعم الشاب، بعيد نقله في يوليو/ تموز إلى سجن أميركي في ولاية فيرجينيا. وقال إن «مانينغ وجد نفسه شبيهاً بشعبي العراق وأفغانستان اللذين عانيا من السياسة الحربية للحكومة الأميركية». وأضاف «في المقابل كان ينتابني الشعور نفسه كعضو في أقلية تعامل بشكل غير عادل في الجيش الأميركي والمجتمع الأميركي بشكل عام».
- في أحاديث على الإنترنت مع قرصان معلوماتية شهير هو ادريان لامو، كشفتها مجلة «وايرد» يمرر مانينغ سراً «نسخ بيانات شبكات سرية» وسلمها إلى جوليان آسانج أحد مؤسسي «ويكيليكس».
- في مطلع يوليو 2010، وجهت إلى مانينغ ثماني تهم جنائية وأربع تهم أخرى تتعلق بانتهاك النظام العسكري.
- تم اتهامه «بنقل معلومات سرية على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به» وبأنه جمع بطريقة غير مشروعة «أكثر من 150 ألف برقية دبلوماسية»، حسبما ورد في محضر الاتهام.
- في حالة إدانته، سيتم الحكم عليه بالسجن ما يقارب من 52 عاماً.
- لم يوضح المسئولون عن موقع «ويكيليكس» لغاية الآن، كيف حصلوا على 250 ألف مذكرة دبلوماسية من وزارة الخارجية الأميركية، كشفت يوم الأحد الماضي 29 نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني 2010، لكن الشكوك تحوم حول مانينغ ذي الوجه الطفولي. كما نشر «ويكيليكس» 77 ألف وثيقة سرية حول الحرب في أفغانستان في يوليو 2010، و400 ألف وثيقة حول الحرب في العراق في أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول 2010.
http://www.alwasatnews.com/3009/news/read/513166/1.html




المسؤول عن تسريبات ويكيليكس ابتكر موقعاً للفايسبوك 
لؤي محمد من لندن  :
GMT 21:49:00 2010 الخميس 2 ديسمبر
لندن: قال زملاء لبرادلي مانينغ المشتبه الرئيسي بتسريب وثائق سرية إلى موقع ويكيليكس إنه كان خبيراً في أجهزة الحواسيب خلال سنوات دراسته في المرحلة الثانوية إلى الحد الذي مكنه من تصميم نسخة من موقع "فايسبوك" قبل سنوات من بروز مواقع الشبكة الاجتماعية الحديثة وانطلاقها إلى العالم بشكل واسع.
ولد مانينغ في أوكلاهوما لكنه قضى سنوات مراهقته يعيش مع امه في هافرفورد ويست في ويلز البريطانية.
ويتذكر زملاء له إنه حين كان في سن المراهقة كان تلميذا خجولا، فضلا عن اصراره في التعبير عما يجول في عقله  وله "احساسه الخاص بما هو صواب وما هو خطأ".
وأضاف توم داير أحد زملائه في مدرسة  تاسكر ميلوارد لمراسل صحيفة التلغراف: " اجمالا، كان برادلي مشهورا بسبب مهارات تكنولوجيا المعلومات التي يمتلكها".

وقال هذا الزميل إن برادلي "اطلق موقعا اليكترونيا مع زميل آخر. لكنه لم يتح له الانتشار. وهو سابق لـ فايسبوك. وكان أشبه بموقع خاص بمجموعة من الافراد. لكنه لم ينتشر تماما مع ذلك كان فكرة جيدة".
ويحتجز  مانينغ، 23 سنة، في زنزانة انفرادية بقاعدة عسكرية في كوانتانتيكو بفرجينيا. وتم اعتقاله في اذار/مارس الماضي بعد نشر ويكيليكس شريطا من هجمات قامت بها طائرات الاباتشي على مجموعة من الأشخاص في العراق تسببت في مقتل اثنين من صحفي وكالة رويترز.
وقال داير إن لم يستغرب حين سمع بأنه مشتبه بتسريب الوثائق السرية، لأنه كان دائما يمتلك حسا يجعله يقول إني الشخص المناسب لإزالة الخطأ".
أما روان جون الطالب الذي كان يدرس مع مانينغ فقال عنه: "كان مستبدا بآرائه لكنه لا يبشر بها. ولو كان يؤمن حقا في شيء ما فإنه سيعطي وجهة نظره، وهذا ربما ما يجعله يظن أنه على حق في آرائه".

http://www.elaph.com/Web/news/2010/12/615411.html


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع الاضافه والمعلومه المهمه دي
لكن عندي سؤال
برادلي لايتعدي كونه جندي في الجيش الامريكي
ومثل هذه الوثاثق السريه بتكون مع قاده جيش الاستخبارات
وبعيده عن الجنود فكيف حصل عليها ؟​*


----------



## fauzi (4 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا ع الاضافه والمعلومه المهمه دي
> لكن عندي سؤال
> برادلي لايتعدي كونه جندي في الجيش الامريكي
> ومثل هذه الوثاثق السريه بتكون مع قاده جيش الاستخبارات
> وبعيده عن الجنود فكيف حصل عليها ؟​*




 برادلي مانينغ «بطل» تسريبات «ويكيليكس»


أحياناً يقال إن العدو الداخلي أخطر من العدو الخارجي بكثير. ولعل الولايات المتحدة، التي تحققت من صدقية الفكرة، ستردد هذه المقولة طويلاً بعد نشر وثائق «ويكيليكس»
. فلا وكالة الاستخبارات الروسية ولا الصينية، ولا أي عدوّ خارجي استطاع أن يفضح الإدارة الأميركية بهذه الدرجة ويهدّد «أمنها القومي» وصداقاتها مع عالَم كانت تعدّه، ولا تزال، موجوداً في خدمتها وتحت حذائها. بالتأكيد لن يستطيع الجندي، الذي كان مغموراً، أن يزعزع الأمن الأميركي، لكنه قد يدفع بعض الساسة، من أصدقاء واشنطن، إلى التفكير والتريث، بنحو مسبق، في نوع من رقابة ذاتية، قبل الإقدام على تصريح ما. بمعنى أن التلقائية والشعور بالأمان، لم يعودا قائمين
بشير البكر
إذا كان الأوسترالي جوليان اسانج، صاحب موقع «ويكيليكس» الإلكتروني ،الذي بدأ بنشر أسرار وفضائح السياسة الأميركية وغيرها، هو الذي يثير الرعب، فإن هذا الشخص يحتاج إلى أناس ظلّ لا تقل أهميتهم عنه، ولا عن مسؤوليته المعلنة، سواء كانوا مصادر معلومات أو تقنيين أذكياء يمكنهم التحايل على خبراء استخبارات ودفاع الولايات المتحدة وغيرها من الدول الصديقة.
ومن بين هؤلاء، جنود الظل، يبرز برادلي مانينغ، الجاسوس المعتقل بتهمة بتسريب المعلومات لموقع و«يكيليكس»، والذي قد يتعرض لحكم بالسجن لمدة 52 سنة.
وكان لهذا الجندي الشاب (23 سنة)، الذي خدم في الجيش الأميركي في العراق، الفضل في إظهار الأسرار إلى العلن، وإيصالها للجمهور العريض،. برادلي مانينغ، المتهم بتحويل ربع مليون مراسلة قصيرة إلى موقع «ويكليكس»، كان قد عمل في وحدة المعلومات في الجيش الأميركي، وهو ما جعله على علاقة مباشرة بهذه الأسرار. وهي عبارة عن خزّان حقيقي، يتبادل فيه العسكريون والدبلوماسيون الأميركيون المعلومات. وربما ساهم غضب الجندي من المؤسسة العسكرية الأميركية، ومعاناته الطويلة في الاندماج بهذا الجيش، في نقمته وفي رغبته بتوجيه ضربة للمؤسسة. فهذا الشاب المثليّ، اضطر إلى إخفاء حالته التي كانت ستقذف به بعيداً عن الجيش الأميركي «النظيف»، ومن هنا انزوى لمزيد من العزلة، في بيئة تستلزم التلاحم، وكان يقضي جل وقته في تقديم القهوة إلى الضباط.
وجاء اهتمامه بالإنترنت والشبكات الاجتماعية والمنتديات ليخفف قليلاً من عزلته، ما جعله يلتقي مع أدريان لامو، وهو «هاكر» (قرصان معلوماتية) سابق، معروف بنجاحه في اقتحام شبكات مايكروسوفت وياهو.
وفي ربيع سنة 2010 بدأ التحول الكبير في مسار مانينغ، الذي اعترف بإنجازه نسخاً عن وثائق سرية، عثر عليها في قاعدة البيانات التي يستطيع الوصول إليها. ثم بدأ بنشر رسائل في المجلة الأميركية «وايرد»، ثم اعترف بتسليمه 260 ألف وثيقة عن الدبلوماسية الأميركية لجوليان اسانج، صاحب الموقع الشهير. وكانت بداية الضربات للصدقية الأميركية في نشر شريط مصوّر لطائرة هيلوكبتر أميركية وهي تطلق النار على المدنيين والصحافيين في بغداد.
وبالنسبة إلى شخص في عمر هذا الجندي ، فقد امتلك وعياً حاداً ومبكراً في وقت كان جنود وضباط أميركيون آخرون يرتكبون فيه أكبر جرائم التعذيب والإهانة في التاريخ في سجن «أبو غريب». ولا يتورع مانينغ عن كشف أسباب «خيانته» لمؤسسة الجيش الأميركي، فيقول في إحدى مراسلاته: «رأيتُ صفقات سياسية تقترب من الجريمة (...). رأيتُ أشياء لا تُصدَّق ، وفظيعة ، يجب أن يطّلع عليها الجمهور، وألّا تظل مرتّبة في قبو في واشنطن. (...) ستصاب هيلاري كلينتون وآلاف من الدبلوماسيين في العالم بالنوبة القلبية حين يستيقظون ذات صباح ويكتشفون سجلّاً كاملاً من وثائق سرية عن السياسة الخارجية في متناول جمهور عريض، وبمحرك بحث».
ولأن النملة يمكنها أحياناً أن تقتل الفيل، أو أن تتسبب، على الأقل، في إيذائه، فها هو برادلي مانينغ يكشف لأدريان لامو عن الحالة الرثة لنظام الحفاظ على سريّة المعلومات الأميركية: «السيرفر ضعيف وكلمات السر ضعيفة وأمن ماديّ ضعيف، ومكافحة التجسس ضعيفة، إلخ...». ويورد الجندي كيف أنه يَلِج قاعة المعلومات، ويمسح الموسيقى عن القرص المدمج الذي يحمله ويخلق ملفات مضغوطة، وهو يدندن بالموسيقى. ويقول «كنت أدندن بموسيقى لإدي غاغا، وأنا أنفّذ أكبر تسريبات في تاريخ الولايات المتحدة الأميركية». العناية الربانية كانت معه، وهو يفسرها: «لم يَشُكَّ أحدٌ في الأمر».
لكن لكل شيء نهاية، وإلا لكانت معطيات إضافية حصلت قبل فترات قليلة وجدت طريقها إلى جمهور العالَم المُعوْلم المتعطش. نهاية كانت عندما أفشى أدريان لامو (الذي لا يُصدق أن صديقه تصرّف وحده في هذا الإنجاز الخارق للعادة)، الخائف من متابعات القضاء الأميركي، هويّة المسرّب إلى الشرطة، ليُعتقل برادلي مانينغ في بغداد يوم 26 أيار الماضي، ثم ينقل الى سجن في الكويت، وبعدها إلى الولايات المتحدة.
ورغم أنه لن تكون هناك نتائج كبيرة جداً لهذه التسريبات، كما يقول الباحث باسكال بونيفاس، فهيبة الأميركيين، حتى وإن تضررت لبعض الوقت، وفي غياب قوى عالمية نديّة، سرعان ما تعود إلى الواجهة، ويعود العالَم إلى التقرب من واشنطن، «إنْ رَغَباً وإنْ رَهَباً».
ارتفع الشاب الصغير، ذو الوجه البريء (الشجاع والمِثاليّ، في نظر الكثيرين) إلى مصاف البطل في عيون الحركات السلمية الأميركية، وأيضاً في نظر المدافعين عن انترنت حر. والكثير من المنظمات الأميركية تطالب حكومتها بألا تصْرِف النظر عما هو أساسي، وأن تنتهز الفرصة لمناقشة موضوع الاحتلال الأميركي لأفغانستان، وترى في تصرف الجندي الأمريكي إثارة لـ«يقظة» الشعب الأميركي.
طاقم هيلاري كلينتون اتصل، مسبقاً، بنظرائه الأجانب، مُطفئاً النار قبل اشتعالها. أما في ما يخص الرأي العام العالمي، الذي عُرِض أمامه المطبخ الدبلوماسي، فإنه سينسى، في غضون أشهر، كل التوصيفات التي يطلقها الأميركيون على هذا المسؤول أو ذاك.
السرّ، من الآن فصاعداً، غيرُ مضمون. بفضل الانترنت ـــــ والسرية التي يمنحها لمستخدميه ـــــ كُشف كل شيء في بضعة أيام، وحصل الأمر على الرغم من عملية تأمين شديدة للمعطيات. لن تنتظر الفضائح ثلاثين سنة قبل أن تنفجر. وما على الدبلوماسية إلا أن تتكيف مع الأمر، والخارجية الأميركية تشتغل على الأمر منذ شهور. لكن من المستبعد أن يؤثّر كل هذا في العلاقات ما بين الدول. و«يكيليكس» لن تغير تصوُّرَ العالَم في شيء.
http://www.al-akhbar.com/ar/node/216300


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

قوزي قال:


> برادلي مانينغ «بطل» تسريبات «ويكيليكس»
> 
> 
> أحياناً يقال إن العدو الداخلي أخطر من العدو الخارجي بكثير. ولعل الولايات المتحدة، التي تحققت من صدقية الفكرة، ستردد هذه المقولة طويلاً بعد نشر وثائق «ويكيليكس»
> ...




*اضافه مهمه​*


----------



## fauzi (5 ديسمبر 2010)

وصف ولي عهد أبو ظبي الشيخ محمد بن زايد الرئيس الايراني احمدي نجاد بأنه "شبيه لهتلر". 

بينما قال رئيس وزراء قطر الشيخ حمد بن جاسم ، الذي يوصف من قبل المحللين بأنه أكثر "عشاق إيران في المنطقة"، بأنه يكذب على الإيرانيين وهم يكذبون عليه في الوقت ذاته.
http://www.elaph.com/Web/news/2010/11/614780.html?entry=articleRelatedArticle


----------

